# Nagle zniknął net z gentoo

## Godhand

Dziwna sprawa.

Nic nie zmieniałem w systemie i nagle pewnego dnia odpalam linuxa i przy ładowaniu systemu podczas uruchamiania dhcp wychodzi mi [FAILED] i przydziela mi adres z puli 169.xxx.xxx.xxx

Próbowałem wpisywać na sztywno adres IP, bramę, DNS - wszystkie ustawienia które ma Windows (sam sobie je znajduje) ale i tak podczas włączania wychodzi failed bo "docelowy host jest nieosiągalny".

Ogólnie system zachowuje się jakby kabel eth był wypięty.

Pod Windowsem wszystko śmiga.

Ma ktoś pomysł co mogło się schrzanić i jak to naprawić?

----------

## Bialy

ifconfig -a chociaz?

----------

## c0oba

Napisz też czy coś robiłeś z systemem ostatnio. Jakiś update, zmiana kernela, cokolwiek. Z doświadczenia wynika że nic nie dzieje się samo. A na linuxach dodatkowo reset nie pomaga:P

----------

## kolszak

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> Dziwna sprawa.
> 
> Nic nie zmieniałem w systemie i nagle pewnego dnia odpalam linuxa i przy ładowaniu systemu podczas uruchamiania dhcp wychodzi mi [FAILED] i przydziela mi adres z puli 169.xxx.xxx.xxx
> 
> 

 

pokaz co mowi dmesg dla interfejsow sieciowych, wyglada na problem ze sterownikiem od eth, lub przycieciem na firewallu portow dla DHCP skoro na win chodzi bez problemu.

----------

## Godhand

ifconfig -a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0   Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:30:4F:38:43:84
> 
> inet addr: 169.254.26.113 Bcast: 169.254.255.255 Mask: 255.255.0.0
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
> 
> eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0d 0000 c07f media 10.
> ...

 

nie robiłem żadnego update'a i nie przypominam sobie żeby cokolwiek ruszał w jakichś plikach. Przeglądałem neta, na drugi dzień włączam i już nie działa....

----------

## gryf

```
$ grep eth0 /etc/conf.d/net
```

co pokazuje?

----------

## Godhand

 *gryf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ grep eth0 /etc/conf.d/net
> ```
> ...

 

Jeśli wpiszę tak jak napisałeś to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -bash: $ command not found
> 
> 

 

a jeśli

 *Quote:*   

> $grep eth0 /etc/conf.d/net

 

to  *Quote:*   

>  -bash: eth0 command not found

 

----------

## Bialy

to

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## dziadu

 *Godhand wrote:*   

>  *gryf wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ grep eth0 /etc/conf.d/net
> ```
> ...

 

Kurs podstawowej obsługi linuksa i/lub chwila refleksji nad problemem by się przydał...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gryfowi za dużo się wycieło... Ten dolar na początku to kawałek z konsoli oznaczający konto użytkownika...

Spróbuj:

```
grep eth0 /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## Bialy

Hahaha a ja myslalem ze kolega ten $ to sam wkleil  :Shocked: 

Nawet nie pomyslalem ze z $ wpisuje w konsoli  :Laughing: 

--EDIT--

ale po bledach widac  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kolszak

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a:
> 
> eth0: link up, 10Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
> 
> 

 

czy na windzie tez autonegocjacja wychodzi na full-duplex 10Mbs/s

----------

## gryf

OMG.

Jeszcze raz.

```
grep eth0 /etc/conf.d/net
```

BTW, tak ciężko przyswoić, że "$" oznacza prompt z linii komend?

----------

## kolszak

 *gryf wrote:*   

> OMG.
> 
> Jeszcze raz.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du.. chlop sie uczy, a jak zrobie cos takiego w conf.d/net

config_eth0=( 

                     "192.168.10.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"

                     "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.240"

                     srutututu i jeszcze inne 

)

i do tego 

vlan_eth0.1=(

                      blabla

)

to co z waszego pomagania mu wyjdzie. 

Porponuje wkleic zawartosc pliku net z /etc/conf.d oraz zerknac na autonegocjacje na windowsie czy tez wychodzi 10 Mb/s

----------

## gryf

 *kolszak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du.. chlop sie uczy, a jak zrobie cos takiego w conf.d/net
> 
> config_eth0=( 
> ...

 

Jeśli się uczy, to nie sądzę by robił coś takiego. Jeśli korzystał z handbooka, nie powinien mieć najmniejszych problemów (8.b. Konfiguracja sieci).

 *kolszak wrote:*   

> Porponuje wkleic zawartosc pliku net z /etc/conf.d oraz zerknac na autonegocjacje na windowsie czy tez wychodzi 10 Mb/s

 

A ja proponuję sprawdzenie konfiguracji sieci (czyli /etc/conf.d/net).

Jeśli to zawiedzie, to sprawdzenie, czy karta sieciowa jest wkompilowana w kernel/moduł i widać go w dmesg lub czy reguły udev się nie zmieniły (/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules).

----------

## kolszak

 *gryf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja proponuję sprawdzenie konfiguracji sieci (czyli /etc/conf.d/net).
> 
> Jeśli to zawiedzie, to sprawdzenie, czy karta sieciowa jest wkompilowana w kernel/moduł i widać go w dmesg lub czy reguły udev się nie zmieniły (/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules).

 

Przeciez wkleil dmesg. Jak wiec ma byc nie wkompilowana w jadra (lub modul). Druga uwaga trafna o ile jest wiecej niz 1 NIC.

----------

## no4b

Koledze parę dni temu stało się to samo po aktualizacji baselayouta w ~amd64, kolejna aktualizacja rozwiązała problem. Sprwawdź ten trop.

----------

## gryf

 *kolszak wrote:*   

> Przeciez wkleil dmesg. Jak wiec ma byc nie wkompilowana w jadra (lub modul).

 

Fakt. Przeoczyłem. Może to pomoże - objaw jest podobny: http://tinyurl.com/2k7grb

 *kolszak wrote:*   

>  Druga uwaga trafna o ile jest wiecej niz 1 NIC.

 

Niekoniecznie - udev kiedyś mi zafudował eth1, po tym jak wymieniłem sieciówkę.

----------

## kolszak

 *gryf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niekoniecznie - udev kiedyś mi zafudował eth1, po tym jak wymieniłem sieciówkę.

 

ale on ma eth0 w dmesg, sugerowal bym ustatnie uaktulanienie baselayout, faktycznie to moze miec cos wpsolnego z w/w problemem.

----------

## c2p

 *gryf wrote:*   

> Może to pomoże - objaw jest podobny: http://tinyurl.com/2k7grb

 

Właśnie miałem podać ten sam link. Sam to przerabiałem kilka dni temu. Pomaga włączenie WakeOnLan w windowsie. Problem z "brakiem internetu" pod gentoo występował u mnie tylko po uruchomieniu ponownie z wcześniej włączonego windowsa. To mnie naprowadziło na ewentualnego winowajcę. Myślę, że w tym wypadku też to pomoże.

A co do nazw urządzeń. Mam tylko jedną kartę sieciową, a w systemie widzi ją jako eth1. Gdy siedziała poprzednia (zanim się spaliła) nazywała się eth0.

----------

## Godhand

Hmm, faktycznie włączenie pod Windowsem Wake-On Lan pomogło.

Internet pod Gentoo już jest (choć podczas uruchamiania po uruchomieniu DHCP i nadaniu IP wychodzi komunikat SIOCADDRT: File exists).

Dlaczego tak się dzieje, a wcześniej chodziło bez tej opcji? Czemu włączenie tej opcji pomaga?

----------

